# "non-aquarium" T5 lighting fixture, will it be ok in a DIY canopy?



## Satyr

in preparation for tank upgrades im trying to find the most economical way to get good lighting. id like T5 lights if i can get them but i dont want to pay out the nose for officially labeled aquarium units. i assume you can use something like a common shop light and put T8's in them and that will be fine, for example. so what im asking is: if i go to a wholesaler - as that seems to be the only place i can get T5 fixtures for common around the house use - and stick special aquarium T5 bulbs in it will that be okay or do i need to reconsider my options? feel free to give me a introduction and "primer" lol to aquarium lighting as im sure i could use a refresher course.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Aquarium bulbs are more expensive because they are high-grade, made with a phosphor blend that would be too expensive for normal non-aquarium use, but which gives just the right spectrum blend and intensity for aquarium use. Using the cheap bulbs can sometimes work, but usually won't, letting you grow little more than algae.
Using aquarium bulbs in non-aquarium fixtures can work sometimes, though, as long as it has a ballast system strong enough to run them at their proper brightness. Most of them certainly aren't that strong, though, and in many cases can't even get the bulbs to come on at all.
If this is a DIY project, then all you have to do is get some bulbs, some endcaps for them, and a ballast which can handle them.


----------



## Satyr

now why didnt anyone explain that to me earlier? (and i dont mean on this forum, i mean in real life) thanks. so how will i be able to know if a ballast can handle them or not? what am i supposed to look for? wattage? what?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yeah, wattage is the best indicator


----------



## Satyr

should i try and match wattage exactly or will a ballast that is rated for an amount exceeding the combined wattage of the bulbs ill be using work okay too? umm, did i say that right? reading it back it sounds kinda fuzzy. in other words, pick which bulbs i want, add up their wattage and find the total; and find a ballast that is rated for more than that. there we go, got it said right.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, that works, but only as long as you don't use a ballast that it TOO strong. For example, using HO bulbs with a VHO fixture will blow out the bulbs, even though there's not apparently all that much difference. Stay as close as you can to a perfect match, but since that's hard to do, make your ballast just a wee stronger than the total bulb draw. Don't exceed the power by enough to run an extra bulb and you'll be fine. Sometimes you'll be fine anyway if you do, but why risk it?


----------

